

ClearContext’s Stab At Making Email More Manageable - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/19/clearcontexts-stab-at-making-email-more-manageable/

======
bigtoga
Cool. I tried their plugin once before but couldn't justify the price. I'll
try the new version though since I thought the last one I tried was nice.

